

A month at Y Combinator: What it’s like after you’ve been accepted - TheMakeA
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2014/07/11/month-y-combinator-like-youve-accepted/

======
TheMakeA

       The email was so short, but it instantly changed all that we were about to do with our company in the following months.
    

Is YC sending emails instead of phone calls for acceptances now?

~~~
katm
We still make phone calls.

------
btown
> One group session every other week, with six other companies to share what
> we’ve accomplished and what we’re struggling with amongst people that are
> living exactly the same thing.

It's interesting to hear about the group sessions. In the incubator my company
is participating in, our weekly group sessions are EXTREMELY structured -
we're presenting our progress to a similar number of other companies, but
we're required by the incubator organizers to put together very specific (and
extensive) slide decks answering very specific questions (which, IMHO, don't
make sense for every company to spend time preparing every week given that all
our companies are in different stages). Are the YC group sessions similarly
structured, or are they more like lightly-or-not-at-all-moderated roundtable
discussions/support groups among friends?

------
ingravidesa
Well that's useful for all of us who are considering submitting an
application. Thank you for sharing your experience. Number #6 is universal and
so true, the sooner you accept it, the better.

------
sandaru1
What's the typical visa type of foreign entrepreneurs who gets accepted into
YC? The startup visa is not ready yet, right?

~~~
l_perrin
We have B1/B2 visa. They allow you to stay in the US for 6 months and only
take a few days to obtain. YC gave us a formal letter which made everything
very simple.

~~~
tomerico
That's very helpful. What happens after the six months (assuming the company
is successful)

------
skrebbel
Even though it's on ycombinator.com and not wired, it's still blogspam. This
is the real article:

[http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2014/07/11/month-y-
combin...](http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2014/07/11/month-y-combinator-
like-youve-accepted/)

~~~
dang
Thanks. We changed the url.

